# DISCUSSION OF ISSUE: 3.34 Offset Video Preview in EPG



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Purley a cosmetic issue: The video preview in the EPG looks to be "left justified"... this results in a black bar on the right hand side of the video preview, and also looks as if though perhaps somewhere between 1% and 6% of the left portion of the picture in the preview window is "chopped off" by the EPG overlay.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I just noticed this morning that you can clearly see the left side of the video preview being blocked by the overlay in the EPG. The way to make it stand out is to find a station that has a solid bright background, then look in the EPG - you will see the very top left corner of the video is visible above the EPG overlay. It looks to be about 5% or less of the video is blocked by the EPG overlay. Also, it appears to be offset vertically as well, as there is a small black bar below the video preview (speaking about SD SAT channels).


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I see it


----------

